# Mortify Sin Quickly And Easily!



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 12, 2007)

Mortify your sin!


----------



## Davidius (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## ajrock2000 (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## turmeric (Feb 12, 2007)

another product from Finney Pharmaceuticals?


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 12, 2007)

Capital bit of humour. But sobering as well. Easy believeism is everywhere these days.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 12, 2007)

What happens if you overdose? Does it put you straight into a state of glorification? I guess death would do that wouldn't it


----------



## turmeric (Feb 13, 2007)

Why didn't he call it Sin-Away?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 13, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Why didn't he call it Sin-Away?


Because Medi-sin is a pun and Sin-Away would scare off evangelicals because you came across as judgemental by overtly talking about sin.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 13, 2007)

I guess it's like breathmints - if somebody offers you one, never refuse!


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 13, 2007)

turmeric said:


> another product from Finney Pharmaceuticals?


----------

